# PSI at regulator drops.....



## CBlom (Apr 23, 2017)

How's everyone doing? I have a question about why my pressure drops. It's a long one.

I'll first give a description of the setup. Up in the shop (20'x20') I have a 60g air commpressor (120psi at the gauge). From the compressor the line runs to a 3 in 1 water separator, regualator (110psi at the gauge) lubricator. From the 3 in 1 lines run to an additional 4 regulators (set to varying pressure under 100psi) with quick connects and one quick connect without a regulator. Everything was running great about a month ago and now I'm having an issue with my plasma cutter not get enough air. I noticed the pressure gauge on the regulator where the plasma cutter was attached (The only tool hooked up to the air system) the pressure was set at about 90psi the pressure would fall gradually to about 5-10psi and not recover until I turned the cutter off. Then gradually the pressure would return to 90psi. The same was noticed on the 3 in 1 pressure regulator and the tank pressure stayed at 120psi. I opened the peacock on the quick connect that doesn't have a regulator and watched the regulator at the 3 in 1 fall to 5-10 psi and assumed that the 3 in 1 regulator was broken and replaced it. No luck, same issue. Any ideas?

I'm sorry for the long discription, any help or ideas would be much appreciated.


----------

